# Problem mit .jar Archiv und Bilder



## joschika77 (1. Okt 2003)

Hi Leute!

Hab da ein Problem mit diesem jar Archiv.
Ich habe in meinem Projekt einen Ordner mit Bildern.
Diese findet er auch im Projekt.
Nun kopiere ich meine Projektdaten in einen angelegten Ordner auf C:.
Erstelle eine manifest.txt und lösche alle Dateien mit Endung .java.
Das Archiv ist erstellt und ich starte es.Die Bilder sind auch da.
Aber wenn ich jetzt das Archiv auf den Desktop ziehe sind die Bilder weg.
Ich muß den Bilderordner auch auf dem Desktop ziehen um dann wieder die Bilder zu sehen.

Wenn ich die jar Datei umbenenne (z.B. zip) kann ich ja reinsehen.
Und die Bilder hat er auch mitgepackt.
Ich habe es schon mit und ohneOrdner pobiert .
Hoffentlich kann mir einer helfen.

Gruß Ronn


----------



## mariopetr (1. Okt 2003)

am besten und sinnvollstem ist in einem solchen falle wohl, die bilder mit in die jardatei zu packen.


----------



## joschika77 (2. Okt 2003)

Hallo!

Das ist klar.Die Bilder sind ja drin im jar Archiv.
Das ist ja das Problem.Das Archiv braucht totzdem den Bilderordner.
Wie kann das sein?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## mariopetr (2. Okt 2003)

kann es sein, das du die bilder nicht uber Class.getResource() sondern direkt ueber das filesystem laedst?


----------



## joschika77 (2. Okt 2003)

Ich lade die Bilder direkt über das Filesystem.

          bild = new ImageIcon("Bilder/bildname.gif");

Der Ordner Bilder heißt auch im Projekt so.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das mit Class.getResource()  funktionieren soll.
Hast du da ne Idee oder ein Beispiel?

Gruß Ronn


----------



## Nobody (2. Okt 2003)

Ronnules hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bild = new ImageIcon("Bilder/bildname.gif");



dies bezieht sich auf den unterordner bilder in dem ordner in dem sich das file befindet


----------



## mariopetr (2. Okt 2003)

Ronnules hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das mit Class.getResource()  funktionieren soll.
> Hast du da ne Idee oder ein Beispiel?
> Gruß Ronn



nehmen wir mal an du willst eine frame mit einem imageicon erzeugen.
darum erstellst du die klasse MainFrame im package de.test. zu dieser java datei (also ins selbe verzeichniss) legst du dein icon (sagen wir mal icon.gif)

nun kannst du dir die url des images mit MainFrame.class.getResource("icon.gif") geben lassen.


----------

